#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Journey Among the Tibetan Nomads - книга NNR

## Ezh

Journey Among the Tibetan Nomads :     
Namkhai Norbu Rinpoche, Maria Simmons (Tr.).  

Кто-нибудь в курсе, что это за книга и о чем она?

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Это путевые заметки ННР, сделанные во время его путешествий по Тибету.

----------

